# desconsolidar un contenedor



## Rondiskaya

Hola,

Necesitaría saber cómo se puede traducir al inglés "desconsolidar un contenedor". Sé que se puede decir container consolidation pero no tengo claro cómo se debe decir correctamente la acción contraria una vez que el contenedor llega a puerto. Gracias.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Sugiero "deconsolidate" o "separate".


----------



## Saya Seika

Mi aportación:

"Pallet breakdown" or "container breakdown". Saludos.


----------



## Vell Bruixot

.
At Chilean ports, the term "desconsolidar"  simply means to empty a loaded container.   It used to mean separation of various commodity or individual shipper items that were carried in a single container, but now it has taken on the meaning of simply emptying the container.

En castellano, simplemente vaciar el container.


----------



## Coffy

But "deconsolidate" is not in the dictionary, it seems it does not exist. Is there any other verb to mean "empty the container"?


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

The prefix "de-" can be prefixed to any verb where it would make sense (exceptions would be verbs which cannot be undone, such as "despeak", "dewalk"), and the dictionary does not list every possible case. In English "deconsolidate" has the first meaning given by Vell Bruixot, but has not acquired the second, and for that we would say "empty the container" or maybe "unload the container".


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Coffy said:


> But "deconsolidate" is not in the dictionary, it seems it does not exist. Is there any other verb to mean "empty the container"?



In some places the term "devanning" is used for emptying containers, but it is a specialised expression of the industry and not something that an average reader would necessarily recognise.  Also, "to van a container"  means to fill it.  So you will see logistics companies advertise their services, such as  "We will van your container for you"  or "Minimum devan cost USD100" - for examples.


----------



## Coffy

Thanks. Also, some people who work in a shipping company mentioned "unstuffing", is that a good option? Does it sound informal?


----------



## Vell Bruixot

Coffy said:


> Thanks. Also, some people who work in a shipping company mentioned "unstuffing", is that a good option? Does it sound informal?




"Stuffing" and "unstuffing" are also used in the industry and in US military logistical contexts, when referring to loading and unloading containers.  These terms are used in military training programmes, though to some people these might seem to be informal.


----------



## Coffy

Thanks Vell Bruixot. That's very useful information.


----------



## Johny27

Hola!
Una pregunta, cuando las agencias de carga pasan presupuesto hablan de un concepto que es *"desconsolidar"*, y que son los trámites en el país de destino para separar la mercancía para cada destinatario.
Una posible traducción podría ser "*disconsolidate"*?


----------



## Benzene

_Sugiero la parabla inglesa "deconsolidation" = "physical separation of a consolidated shipment's components for delivery to their individual consignees."
El verbo es "to deconsolidate" = "to separate anything into a number of component parts."

Saludos,
*Benzene*_


----------



## Vell Bruixot

In port operations,  containers may be loaded with cargoes for more than one end-destination or end-recipient. So when those containers are loaded for multiple end recipients, their cargoes are said to be "consolidated."   Such containers are then "deconsolidated"  which means that the container is emptied and the cargoes for those multiple recipients are segregated.   

The English definition: *Deconsolidation is the act of separating LCL shipments.   * [LCL means Less than Container Load; a container may have several LCLs]

*"...deconsolidation* in freight shipping means separating or breaking down one big shipment into smaller packages or smaller shipments so that they can be transported to their respective destination, which could be a store, a warehouse or an end customer."


Unfortunately, in Latin American ports "consolidar" and "desconsolidar"  -- in common port parlance -- have taken on meanings that differ from the original intent. In other words,  lost in translation.   As a result,  "desconsolidar"  often does not distinguish between "emptying"  and "separating."    Thus we have the common speech use of *consolidar* = to fill  a container (whether with LCL or not).   And *desconsolidar*  = to empty the container,  whether one LCL or many.   Note that the "textbook" definition of desconsolidar  for Latin American ports means to empty and separate into LCL portions.

*Consolidación de Carga*: Llenado de un contenedor con mercancía proveniente de uno, de dos o más embarcadores.

*DESCONSOLIDACIÓN DE CARGA*
Vaciado de un contenedor con mercancía destinada a uno, dos o más consignatarios.


----------

